# Need a member for you nissan car club or group?



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello, I am looking for a nissan car group or a club in the arizona area (phoenix, scottsdale casa grande, chandler, glendale). I own a red 92 sentra xe with a brand new high gloss paint job only 3 weeks old. I dont have much performance yet (basic a 3.5" dia. intake). I have customized my interior though myself which took me 2 months to complete. I covered candyapple red tweed on my roof, foot panels, dash, all 4doors, center console and the a/b & c pillars. I sometimes, show off my car at the PAVILLIONS CAR SHOW ON SATURDAY NIGHTS, Peolpe are always coming up to me... asking if I will tweed theirs for a price$, you'd have to see for your self. The interior also has a neon lights installed under the seats, foot welds, dome light as well as the instrument panels including glow/white face gauges (blue). Some other things I have are red floor mats, red pedals, red custom short shifter,700$ stero system(pioneer & profile), remote start and 15" aluminum rims, ecsta tires. I have a custom catback being made, that is being installed on july 17th. then by early september, I should have two ractive seats, ajustable colivers, and posibly a installing a refurbished turbocharger kit( way cheaper than new). the sky is the limit ya know... Anyways I am looking for a car club or a group. So if your in a group and have room for one more reply to this thread plz................... im only age 19 but want to be apart of one these . By the way my car runs 18.7 at firebird track, all stock My average reaction time is .253-.457. If you would like a picture of my car email me at 




[email protected]


Thanks az nissan enthusists!


----------

